# Linien in 3D



## Tim19822 (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich habe in jog/Java eine 3D Fläche mit vertix gezeichnet, möchte da jetzt ein netz drüber legen.

Das Feld hat 16.0 auf 16.0 und würde da gerne ein 1.0 auf 1.0 Netz passend drüber legen...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Okt 2006)

Spielen wir nun Jeopardy und wir müssen die passende Frage stellen?


----------



## Tim19822 (18. Okt 2006)

Wie kann ich über diese Fläche nun ein Netz (quasi ein Koordinatensystem) legen?


----------



## Soulfly (19. Okt 2006)

Wie wärs noch mit einer Beschreibung für den Grund.

Soll durch dieses Netz eine Grafik auf der Fläche positioniert werden, oder willst du dadurch höhenunterschiede darstellen? Meine Kugel ist sehr nebelig denn diese Sachen benötigen andere Herangehensweisen.

MfG
Soulfly


----------

